
Isn't it Byronic? Don Juan at 200 - gruseom
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/isnt-it-byronic-don-juan/
======
gruseom
Here’s one passage I remember after many years: Byron explaining how
convenient it was for schoolboys that the editors of the classics had
thoughtfully collected all the obscene bits in one place. They were too
prudish to leave them in the text, but too scholarly to delete them
altogether.

    
    
      Juan was taught from out the best edition,
        Expurgated by learnéd men, who place
      Judiciously, from out the schoolboy's vision,
        The grosser parts; but, fearful to deface
      Too much their modest bard by this omission,
        And pitying sore his mutilated case,
      They only add them all in an appendix,
      Which saves, in fact, the trouble of an index;
    
      For there we have them all "at one fell swoop,"
        Instead of being scatter'd through the Pages;
      They stand forth marshall'd in a handsome troop,
        To meet the ingenuous youth of future ages,
      Till some less rigid editor shall stoop
        To call them back into their separate cages,
      Instead of standing staring all together,
      Like garden gods—and not so decent either.

~~~
billman
This makes me now want to read the book, after sitting on my shelf for the
better part of 15 years. Thanks!

------
throwaway3627
Only Cantos I and II were available in 1819.

XVI and unfinished XVII were available in 1823 and 1824 respectively.

